# Nothing at startup, blank, no beep (new comp)



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

Configuration:
I have the following hooked up
ASUS P4800 SE
3.2 GHz Intel P4
Videocard (that works on another computer)
512 MB RAM DDR400

Problem:
Nothing happens, nothing beeps at start up, there is nothing on the monitor and I have no clue what's happening.  When I turn it on, I see the spinning of fans (heatsink & video card).  Yes I am sure everything is hooked up correctly.  I suspect the motherboard is malfunctioning, but from my experiences, ASUS are superb performers.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg J. (Aug 17, 2004)

*Your monitor?*

Test your monitor on another computer.  If it doesn't work, then the monitor might be the problem.


----------



## tristan (Aug 17, 2004)

Clear CMOS(see manual). Make sure CPU Heatsink is on correctly. Check Video Card, try another if you have one. Try RAM in different slots.  If that fails do an "Out-of-box" test with the mobo on a nonstatic surface with only cpu w/heatsink, ram, videocard, and keyboard hooked up. This will check for a possible grounding issue when hooked up in the case. Post back.

Make sure the jumpers are all in the right spots (manual) Ive heard of OEM board s not having the jumpers correctly configured.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Aug 17, 2004)

could be a bad PSU. what brand is your PSU? and which model is it...it might be know for failure. if its light as a feather then its probably cheapy. also you might have forgotten to plug in power/reset buttons to your mobo, or possibly grabbed the wrong cables. hapened to me b4 lol. had the wrong cables in the jumpers...hehe.


----------



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

the monitor and the graphics card are removed from my old computer, so they are not an issue.  i will try clearing cmos.  How do i make sure the CPU heatsink is only correctly?  It snapped into place at all four joints and I secured them with that latch thing at two places.  what is PSU?  My motherboard is retail.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

> what is PSU


Power supply


----------



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

but it's on.  How can the PSU be bad if the fans are spinning?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

> but it's on. How can the PSU be bad if the fans are spinning?


Your PSU seems to have enough power to power the fans... how about the rest of the system? (also, is the 12V P4 connector?)


----------



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

Praetor, when you are right, you are right.  I can't believe I didn't plug in the second ATX power connector to the motherboard.  I only plugged in the bigger one, not the small square one.  THIS WORKS!!!!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

Heeehee glad I could help ya!


----------

